
Patent US6368227 – Method of swinging on a swing - chrisdotcode
http://www.google.co.uk/patents/US6368227
======
chrisdotcode
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4585175](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4585175)

